# Best USB speakers for my lappi ?



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2012)

Hi

I use my laptop (Acer Aspire 5536) for watching movies (divx) and listening songs. I need USB speakers upto range of 600-700. I see lot of speakers like Genius Stereo , Enzatec etc in letsbuy page 

Speakers Price India - Latest Speakers Price in India & Free Home Delivery

(Search for string USB in above web page)

Now which one should I order from above ?

Rgds
Sumit


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 22, 2012)

iBall Dhun 2.1 Speaker with USB

Key Features
• Incredible sound with double woofer driver

• Deliver Rich and High quality sound track

• High frequency individual amplification by tweeters

• Wired control box with Line-In and USB Input

• Wooden enclosure for realistic sound effect

Buy iBall Dhun 2.1 Speaker with USB at Best Price in India - Also find Specifications, Photos, Features & Reviews


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

This one is better: Razer Ferox Mobile & Music Gaming Speaker - 1Year Warranty | eBay

USB speaker for 700/- is a bit hard to find.


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2012)

Thanks guys..but above are very costly..pls tell in range of 1000/-


----------



## Rockstar11 (Feb 22, 2012)

esumitkumar said:


> Thanks guys..but above are very costly..pls tell in range of 1000/-



i dont think any low cost usb speaker is good for movies watching..


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

*www.ebay.in/itm/New-Logitech-S-150...9?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item3a70c2acfd


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2012)

Actually  I dont want sound to be sophisticated ..I want it to be louder so that I can watch  AVI movies which have low vol


----------



## tkin (Feb 22, 2012)

*www.ebay.in/itm/Edifier-M1250-USB-...5?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_203&hash=item33723bbefb

This one is particularly good: ALTEC LANSING 2.0 BXR1220 SHIELDED USB SPEAKER BXR 1220 | eBay


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 22, 2012)

thnx Altec seems to be gud


----------

